# Chinese Markets Reopen — And They Still Sell Bats, Dogs And Cats: DAILY CALLER



## F-22Raptor

Animals are still for sale in Chinese food markets that reopened after the country recently declared victory over coronavirus.

Cages full of cats and dogs waiting for slaughter and the unsanitary preparation of animals is again reportedly a common sight in Chinese food markets, often called wet-markets, according to in-country correspondents with the Daily Mail.

China ordered that its wet-markets be shut down in January, after facts emerged suggesting that coronavirus was first transmitted to humans via bats and other live animals sold in the often filthy places of commerce, according to Business Insider. However, now that China says it’s beaten the virus, the markets seem to have resumed business as usual.

“The markets have gone back to operating in exactly the same way as they did before coronavirus,” said a Daily Mail correspondent who observed the markets re-opening Dongguan. “The only difference is that security guards try to stop anyone taking pictures which would never have happened before.”

Another correspondent in Guilin, a city in southwest China, photographed a sign advertising bats, snakes, spiders, lizards and scorpions for sale as remedies for common illnesses.

Images have also begun to circulate on social media of traditional Chinese foods considered odd by Western standards for sale in the newly reopened wet markets. CNBC host Jim Cramer tweeted out a video of live scorpions for sale.

Although China says it’s beaten COVID-19, many are skeptical about how honest the ruling Chinese Communist Party has been in reporting infection statistics throughout the pandemic. National Review says it has identified dozens of instances in which China lied to the world about the virus in its borders.

China has recorded 82,342 cases of the virus, according to Our World In Data. The first case appeared in Wuhan in November, reports LiveScience.

https://dailycaller.com/2020/03/29/chinese-markets-reopen-bats-dogs-cats/

Apparently the Chinese have learned nothing from their mistakes! Absolutely disgusting!

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Cthulhu



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## F-22Raptor

My goodness, I hope this is a false report.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## HAIDER

F-22Raptor said:


> Animals are still for sale in Chinese food markets that reopened after the country recently declared victory over coronavirus.
> 
> Cages full of cats and dogs waiting for slaughter and the unsanitary preparation of animals is again reportedly a common sight in Chinese food markets, often called wet-markets, according to in-country correspondents with the Daily Mail.
> 
> China ordered that its wet-markets be shut down in January, after facts emerged suggesting that coronavirus was first transmitted to humans via bats and other live animals sold in the often filthy places of commerce, according to Business Insider. However, now that China says it’s beaten the virus, the markets seem to have resumed business as usual.
> 
> “The markets have gone back to operating in exactly the same way as they did before coronavirus,” said a Daily Mail correspondent who observed the markets re-opening Dongguan. “The only difference is that security guards try to stop anyone taking pictures which would never have happened before.”
> 
> Another correspondent in Guilin, a city in southwest China, photographed a sign advertising bats, snakes, spiders, lizards and scorpions for sale as remedies for common illnesses.
> 
> Images have also begun to circulate on social media of traditional Chinese foods considered odd by Western standards for sale in the newly reopened wet markets. CNBC host Jim Cramer tweeted out a video of live scorpions for sale.
> 
> Although China says it’s beaten COVID-19, many are skeptical about how honest the ruling Chinese Communist Party has been in reporting infection statistics throughout the pandemic. National Review says it has identified dozens of instances in which China lied to the world about the virus in its borders.
> 
> China has recorded 82,342 cases of the virus, according to Our World In Data. The first case appeared in Wuhan in November, reports LiveScience.
> 
> https://dailycaller.com/2020/03/29/chinese-markets-reopen-bats-dogs-cats/
> 
> Apparently the Chinese have learned nothing from their mistakes! Absolutely disgusting!



It take ages to change food habit. But, if Chinese govt wants, they can do it . I doubt Chinese were eating such stuff 100 years back ????????


----------



## F-22Raptor

Cthulhu said:


>



The entire civilized world....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## manga

Curse to civilised world are these People

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tower9

JafarQureshi said:


> People may revolt if CCP tries to force them to change their food habits. Remember Pakistan was created primarily because we Muslims wanted to continue to eat beef which is blasphemous for the Hindus.



No there won't be a revolt because the people who actually consume animals like dogs, cats, civets, pangolins, etc are a small subculture, mostly in the South. They probably represent less than 3% of all of China. 

If the CCP wanted to, they can completely destroy this subculture overnight and a huge portion of Chinese will support it. Most Northern Chinese find these subcultures disgusting to begin with. The CCP can also completely reform and rebuild these wet markets so they fit modern sanitary conditions. 

The fact that they are not doing so means that they should be held accountable as BIO TERRORISTS if they prefer to let the entire world suffer rather than fulfill such easy tasks.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kankan326

I only saw dogs(which are safe food). Where are the bats and cats?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JafarQureshi

tower9 said:


> No there won't be a revolt because the people who actually consume animals like dogs, cats, civets, pangolins, etc are a small subculture, mostly in the South. They probably represent less than 3% of all of China.
> 
> If the CCP wanted to, they can completely destroy this subculture overnight and a huge portion of Chinese will support it. Most Northern Chinese find these subcultures disgusting to begin with. The CCP can also completely reform and rebuild these wet markets so they fit modern sanitary conditions.
> 
> The fact that they are not doing so means that they should be held accountable as BIO TERRORISTS if they prefer to let the entire world suffer rather than fulfill such easy tasks.



Good to know that not all Chinese have these habits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

kankan326 said:


> I only saw dogs(which are safe food). Where are the bats and cats?



The eating of dogs should be banned. 

In fact, all forced cratering of mammals into live markets are a major vector of diseases. If China keeps continuing this barbaric, savage practice, the entire world needs to punish and sanction China for the major losses that we are experiencing right now because of the uncivilized, filthy standards of many Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Not too long ago they were putting muslims in "re education camps" for eating clean halal diet among other islamic things. Now they are facing music.


tower9 said:


> If the virus is definitively traced to these wet markets, the entire world needs to place punitive sanctions on China unless China ends these barbaric, filthy and uncivilized practices. These ignorant peasants need to be placed in concentration camps.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## beijingwalker

Sensational title, but it's Fake news.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## tower9

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Not too long ago they were putting muslims in "re education camps" for eating clean halal diet among other islamic things. Now they are facing music.



Putting Muslims in camps for eating halal is CIA FAKE NEWS. Muslim Halal restaurants are everywhere in China, as common as McDonalds in the US.



beijingwalker said:


> Fake news.



Is that so? You think they really stopped eating all kinds of wildlife, dogs, cats in BARBARIC provinces like Guangdong, Guangxi, Guizhou?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leishangthem

HAIDER said:


> It take ages to change food habit. But, if Chinese govt wants, they can do it . I doubt Chinese were eating such stuff 100 years back ????????


China and in many parts of the world ,people starting eating these type of meat after the western colonist plunged their region into abject poverty and chaos for a prolonged period of time. Historically,meat consumption of various forms have been driven by the lack of food and presence of grave poverty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

How common are education camps??
As common as starbucks by your logic?


tower9 said:


> Putting Muslims in camps for eating halal is CIA FAKE NEWS. Muslim Halal restaurants are everywhere in China, as common as McDonalds in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that so? You think they really stopped eating all kinds of wildlife, dogs, cats in BARBARIC provinces like Guangdong, Guangxi, Guizhou?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kankan326

tower9 said:


> The eating of dogs should be banned.
> 
> In fact, all forced cratering of mammals into live markets are a major vector of diseases. If China keeps continuing this barbaric, savage practice, the entire world needs to punish and sanction China for the major losses that we are experiencing right now because of the uncivilized, filthy standards of many Chinese.


You should ban pig industry first. Because pig is very close to human in gene. Dog is not so close as pig.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adonis

ꯀꯃꯌꯦꯛꯑ said:


> China and in many parts of the world ,*people starting eating these type of meat after the western colonist plunged their region i*nto abject poverty and chaos for a prolonged period of time. Historically,meat consumption of various forms have been driven by the lack of food and presence of grave poverty.



Oh Ok. Read this and update your information.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manchu_Han_Imperial_Feast

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

kankan326 said:


> I only saw dogs(which are safe food). Where are the bats and cats?
> 
> View attachment 618688



The picture is from 2 years ago, used tineye reverse search
artikli/2018/06/22/ritratti-ikkundann... - First found on Jun 29, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:

5


----------



## kankan326

beijingwalker said:


> The picture is from 2 years ago, used tineye reverse search
> artikli/2018/06/22/ritratti-ikkundann... - First found on Jun 29, 2018


Typical west propaganda. In my entire life I never saw bats were sold in China market.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flowerfan2020

I never see Chinese people eat bat in my entire life either. CIA like F-22 putting fake new very day against China without any proved. To F-22, are you son of the bitxh?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tower9

kankan326 said:


> You should ban pig industry first. Because pig is very close to human in gene. Dog is not so close as pig.



Are you fucking kidding me? Dogs have long been the most loyal companion animals to humans.



Ahmet Pasha said:


> How common are education camps??
> As common as starbucks by your logic?



They did have re-education camps but the number is exaggerated. The people sent to those are probably the individuals who voiced support for Uyghur nationalism. Eating Halal is not a crime in China, that is ridiculous. Halal restaurants are everywhere in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leishangthem

kankan326 said:


> You should ban pig industry first. Because pig is very close to human in gene. Dog is not so close as pig.


Pig has a higher IQ than dogs or any domestic animals, pigs outperform 3-year-old human children on cognition tests and cows have very strong emotion and can form lifelong bonds;cows,pigs and chickens have caused most viral diseases in the history of mankind than any other animals.


Adonis said:


> Oh Ok. Read this and update your information.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manchu_Han_Imperial_Feast



I know that, actually from a manga called "cooking master boy" .
The link you posted is mostly pertaining to exotic banquets and the dishes were believed to have a miraculous benefit and a sign of prestige to the rich folk that could have afforded it .
My point was pertaining more toward the consumption of animals like cats and dogs( not really regarded as high-end exotic food), which was adopted mostly during the time when people were subjected to abject poverty. Thousands of average civilians developed taste for dogs and cats after they were once forced to consume it due to lack of food. That's a reality now. And hence you will see, people from this generation would rarely indulge in such eating habits.

Not that I personally consider , eating pigs or cows are in any way better than eating cats and dogs or rabbits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

F-22Raptor said:


> Apparently the Chinese have learned nothing from their mistakes! Absolutely disgusting!


When are you going to learn that there's absolutely nothing you can do about China? People all over China will keep eating whatever the f*ck they feel like and unleash plague after plague on humanity and there's nothing you can do about it. If you even think about trying anything, you'll be getting these




Do something about it... b*tch.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rollno21

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Not too long ago they were putting muslims in "re education camps" for eating clean halal diet among other islamic things. Now they are facing music.


Stop bring in religion ,it's a downhill path


----------



## Beast

F-22Raptor said:


> My goodness, I hope this is a false report.


Indeed. How did the foreign reporters even manage to sneak into China in such situation even in the first place to do the report?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kankan326

tower9 said:


> Are you fucking kidding me? Dogs have long been the most loyal companion animals to humans.


I'm talking about science. The closer to human the aninmals are, the chance of virus infection is higher. HIV and Ebola are from ape

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

Just fake news with fake a fake picture.

The picture is from 2 years ago, used tineye reverse search
artikli/2018/06/22/ritratti-ikkundann... - First found on Jun 29, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

kankan326 said:


> I'm talking about science. The closer to human the aninmals are, the chance of virus infection is higher. HIV and Ebola are from ape



A lot of these viruses get passed unto humans through unsanitary and unsafe conditions. When you have a lot of live animals, stressed out, crated and being butchered all in the same place in an area crowded with humans, you will get diseases. If China does not learn from this and thoroughly crack down on barbaric practices and reform these markets, then the whole world needs to hold China accountable for the massive losses and death we are experiencing now.


----------



## t1000

HAIDER said:


> It take ages to change food habit. But, if Chinese govt wants, they can do it . I doubt Chinese were eating such stuff 100 years back ????????


No these are age old chinese practices.
These practices are common in the East asian cultural sphere (which is also known as chinese cultural sphere because the base of these cultures is Chinese culture)
This includes countries: China, taiwan, vietnam, japan, koreas, philippines

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Itachi

HAIDER said:


> It take ages to change food habit. But, if Chinese govt wants, they can do it . I doubt Chinese were eating such stuff 100 years back ????????



Quick google research will show you that Chinese practices like most Eastern practices concerning such diets are steeped in superstition and/or traditional Chinese folk medicine (snake oil kinda stuff).



kankan326 said:


> *I only saw dogs(which are safe food).* Where are the bats and cats?
> 
> View attachment 618688









beijingwalker said:


> Sensational title, but it's Fake news.



Is the image in the OP "fake" too??

You sound like Trump every time you use the word "fake" 



kankan326 said:


> You should ban pig industry first. Because pig is very close to human in gene. Dog is not so close as pig.



Your fallacy is not quite understanding evolution & genetics and using a baseless claim to make a point. 



ZeEa5KPul said:


> When are you going to learn that there's absolutely nothing you can do about China? People all over China will keep eating whatever the f*ck they feel like and unleash plague after plague on humanity and there's nothing you can do about it. If you even think about trying anything, you'll be getting these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do something about it... b*tch.



Such jingoism only works on the internet.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zsari

F-22Raptor said:


> Animals are still for sale in Chinese food markets that reopened after the country recently declared victory over coronavirus.
> 
> Cages full of cats and dogs waiting for slaughter and the unsanitary preparation of animals is again reportedly a common sight in Chinese food markets, often called wet-markets, according to in-country correspondents with the Daily Mail.
> 
> China ordered that its wet-markets be shut down in January, after facts emerged suggesting that coronavirus was first transmitted to humans via bats and other live animals sold in the often filthy places of commerce, according to Business Insider. However, now that China says it’s beaten the virus, the markets seem to have resumed business as usual.
> 
> “The markets have gone back to operating in exactly the same way as they did before coronavirus,” said a Daily Mail correspondent who observed the markets re-opening Dongguan. “The only difference is that security guards try to stop anyone taking pictures which would never have happened before.”
> 
> Another correspondent in Guilin, a city in southwest China, photographed a sign advertising bats, snakes, spiders, lizards and scorpions for sale as remedies for common illnesses.
> 
> Images have also begun to circulate on social media of traditional Chinese foods considered odd by Western standards for sale in the newly reopened wet markets. CNBC host Jim Cramer tweeted out a video of live scorpions for sale.
> 
> Although China says it’s beaten COVID-19, many are skeptical about how honest the ruling Chinese Communist Party has been in reporting infection statistics throughout the pandemic. National Review says it has identified dozens of instances in which China lied to the world about the virus in its borders.
> 
> China has recorded 82,342 cases of the virus, according to Our World In Data. The first case appeared in Wuhan in November, reports LiveScience.
> 
> https://dailycaller.com/2020/03/29/chinese-markets-reopen-bats-dogs-cats/
> 
> Apparently the Chinese have learned nothing from their mistakes! Absolutely disgusting!



Since when is dog and cat wild animal? China banned wild animal trade, but obviously there are people who want to use this to advance their own agenda. You can get MERS from camel, bird flu from chicken, swine flu from pig, and all animal carries virus of their own that potentially can mutate and threaten human. 
One can argue that farm animals are more regulated, but then many of the "wild animals" are not really wild caught, but farm raised. So as long as the same regulation can be applied, what animal meat is sold is not an issue. And no, virus are not bacteria, argument about sanitary condition is a moot one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Itachi

tower9 said:


> If the virus is definitively traced to these wet markets, the entire world needs to place punitive sanctions on China unless China ends these barbaric, filthy and uncivilized practices. These ignorant peasants need to be placed in concentration camps.



Woah dude....I get where you're coming from but like.....putting Han Chinese in concentration camps is exactly what you don't want to do. 



Zsari said:


> Since when is dog and cat wild animal? China banned wild animal trade, but obviously there are people who want to use this to advance their own agenda. You can get MERS from camel, bird flu from chicken, swine flu from pig, and all animal carries virus of their own that potentially can mutate and threaten human.
> One can argue that farm animals are more regulated, but then many of the "wild animals" are not really wild caught, but farm raised. So as long as the same regulation can be applied, what animal meat is sold is not an issue. And no, virus are not bacteria, argument about sanitary condition is a moot one.



Taking stray dogs and cats off the streets is the same thing I deplore about certain Pakistanis who sell donkey meat.....

Let's make this clear......do you support eating dog and cat meat?? Especially on such a large scale as being done not only in China but also other SouthEast Asian countries?



Zsari said:


> One can argue that farm animals are more regulated, but then many of the "wild animals" are not really wild caught, but farm raised. So as long as the same regulation can be applied, what animal meat is sold is not an issue. And no, virus are not bacteria, argument about sanitary condition is a moot one.



I would believe your point(s) made above if I didn't know how much your pig pop. has been decimated even tho it was "well regulated"....

How many millions of pigs have died so far?? Last I checked...300+ Million?? Almost, if not, a quarter of the whole worlds pork supply since 2019??


----------



## 8888888888888

beijingwalker said:


> The picture is from 2 years ago, used tineye reverse search
> artikli/2018/06/22/ritratti-ikkundann... - First found on Jun 29, 2018


typical

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

dog meat is fine, even tasty. so is donkey meat.

almost no one eat bats or cats.

no need to put a ban on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 8888888888888

The Ban will be in place so better get use to only approved meats.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

F-22Raptor said:


> Animals are still for sale in Chinese food markets that reopened after the country recently declared victory over coronavirus.
> 
> Cages full of cats and dogs waiting for slaughter and the unsanitary preparation of animals is again reportedly a common sight in Chinese food markets, often called wet-markets, according to in-country correspondents with the Daily Mail.
> 
> China ordered that its wet-markets be shut down in January, after facts emerged suggesting that coronavirus was first transmitted to humans via bats and other live animals sold in the often filthy places of commerce, according to Business Insider. However, now that China says it’s beaten the virus, the markets seem to have resumed business as usual.
> 
> “The markets have gone back to operating in exactly the same way as they did before coronavirus,” said a Daily Mail correspondent who observed the markets re-opening Dongguan. “The only difference is that security guards try to stop anyone taking pictures which would never have happened before.”
> 
> Another correspondent in Guilin, a city in southwest China, photographed a sign advertising bats, snakes, spiders, lizards and scorpions for sale as remedies for common illnesses.
> 
> Images have also begun to circulate on social media of traditional Chinese foods considered odd by Western standards for sale in the newly reopened wet markets. CNBC host Jim Cramer tweeted out a video of live scorpions for sale.
> 
> Although China says it’s beaten COVID-19, many are skeptical about how honest the ruling Chinese Communist Party has been in reporting infection statistics throughout the pandemic. National Review says it has identified dozens of instances in which China lied to the world about the virus in its borders.
> 
> China has recorded 82,342 cases of the virus, according to Our World In Data. The first case appeared in Wuhan in November, reports LiveScience.
> 
> https://dailycaller.com/2020/03/29/chinese-markets-reopen-bats-dogs-cats/
> 
> Apparently the Chinese have learned nothing from their mistakes! Absolutely disgusting!


And you White Guys shoulf stop eating Pigs, Alligators and Bears


----------



## Clearly

I am not being funny or disrespectful but Chinese people (in this region) need to eat like normal people, eat normal meat of normal animals (acceptable shiz). They have unknowingly reeked havoc on the entire world, life has come to standstill where I live and the same goes for majority of the world. China needs to take action and ban these meats end of.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 8888888888888

Clearly said:


> I am not being funny or disrespectful but Chinese people (in this region) need to eat like normal people, eat normal meat of normal animals (acceptable shiz). They have unknowingly reeked havoc on the entire world, life has come to standstill where I live and the same goes for majority of the world. China needs to take action and ban these meats end of.


That news is fake news.


----------



## tower9

Itachi said:


> Woah dude....I get where you're coming from but like.....putting Han Chinese in concentration camps is exactly what you don't want to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Taking stray dogs and cats off the streets is the same thing I deplore about certain Pakistanis who sell donkey meat.....
> 
> Let's make this clear......do you support eating dog and cat meat?? Especially on such a large scale as being done not only in China but also other SouthEast Asian countries?
> 
> 
> 
> I would believe your point(s) made above if I didn't know how much your pig pop. has been decimated even tho it was "well regulated"....
> 
> How many millions of pigs have died so far?? Last I checked...300+ Million?? Almost, if not, a quarter of the whole worlds pork supply since 2019??



These wet market vendors need to be put in a re-education camp for at least 3 months and be taught modern and civilized sanitation standards. The government also needs to demolish and rebuild the infrastructure of these wet markets and make sure they are well lighted, clean and have modern facilities/plumbing. Maybe these vendors can be given loans as well to upgrade their businesses. Either way, their old ways need to be stopped immediately.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ILC

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...nHtaxvGjADtT7gJrmDnEs3AuAsjbjmDDaO_ots1LyxeQk
I know it's daily trash, but I think the report from that site spread the rumors.

What about photos from that site?
They are old or new?


----------



## jaibi

Cite your sources when posting something like this so people know you're citing a far right wing website as a source which is biased and therefore doesn't have the scientific literacy to see anything beyond their political views even biology. That allows people to assess what's being said. 


F-22Raptor said:


> Animals are still for sale in Chinese food markets that reopened after the country recently declared victory over coronavirus.
> 
> Cages full of cats and dogs waiting for slaughter and the unsanitary preparation of animals is again reportedly a common sight in Chinese food markets, often called wet-markets, according to in-country correspondents with the Daily Mail.
> 
> China ordered that its wet-markets be shut down in January, after facts emerged suggesting that coronavirus was first transmitted to humans via bats and other live animals sold in the often filthy places of commerce, according to Business Insider. However, now that China says it’s beaten the virus, the markets seem to have resumed business as usual.
> 
> “The markets have gone back to operating in exactly the same way as they did before coronavirus,” said a Daily Mail correspondent who observed the markets re-opening Dongguan. “The only difference is that security guards try to stop anyone taking pictures which would never have happened before.”
> 
> Another correspondent in Guilin, a city in southwest China, photographed a sign advertising bats, snakes, spiders, lizards and scorpions for sale as remedies for common illnesses.
> 
> Images have also begun to circulate on social media of traditional Chinese foods considered odd by Western standards for sale in the newly reopened wet markets. CNBC host Jim Cramer tweeted out a video of live scorpions for sale.
> 
> Although China says it’s beaten COVID-19, many are skeptical about how honest the ruling Chinese Communist Party has been in reporting infection statistics throughout the pandemic. National Review says it has identified dozens of instances in which China lied to the world about the virus in its borders.
> 
> China has recorded 82,342 cases of the virus, according to Our World In Data. The first case appeared in Wuhan in November, reports LiveScience.
> 
> https://dailycaller.com/2020/03/29/chinese-markets-reopen-bats-dogs-cats/
> 
> Apparently the Chinese have learned nothing from their mistakes! Absolutely disgusting!


----------



## UKBengali

I do not think this is true as CCP has learnt the lessons and permanently banned wet markets.


----------



## flowerfan2020

tower9 said:


> A lot of these viruses get passed unto humans through unsanitary and unsafe conditions. When you have a lot of live animals, stressed out, crated and being butchered all in the same place in an area crowded with humans, you will get diseases. If China does not learn from this and thoroughly crack down on barbaric practices and reform these markets, then the whole world needs to hold China accountable for the massive losses and death we are experiencing now.


So to your logic, people who work at the pig farm, chicken farm or cow farm also get diseases?


----------



## tower9

flowerfan2020 said:


> So to your logic, people who work at the pig farm, chicken farm or cow farm also get diseases?



Certainly yes. But when you consider the probability vs volume, it is far safer than dealing with unregulated wildlife.


----------



## Zsari

Itachi said:


> Let's make this clear......do you support eating dog and cat meat?? Especially on such a large scale as being done not only in China but also other SouthEast Asian countries?
> 
> I would believe your point(s) made above if I didn't know how much your pig pop. has been decimated even tho it was "well regulated"....
> 
> How many millions of pigs have died so far?? Last I checked...300+ Million?? Almost, if not, a quarter of the whole worlds pork supply since 2019??



There is no fundamental difference between the different animal meats, and to support the consumption of one but not the other is simply an act of hypocrisy. So yes, I support the consumption of dog and cat meat or any meat on any scale as long as it is economically sustainable. It is simply the right of those who enjoys those diet, not for anyone else to judge.

And yes, like I've already said, any animal can carry virus, and large stock of chicken were wiped out by the avian flu as well. Matter fact this is exactly why variety should be promoted rather than frown upon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Globenim

beijingwalker said:


> The picture is from 2 years ago, used tineye reverse search
> artikli/2018/06/22/ritratti-ikkundann... - First found on Jun 29, 2018


They will ignore that they have been caught lying, for the same reason they lied in first place.


----------



## lcloo

Trump admits US mis-information campaign against China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

JafarQureshi said:


> Good to know that not all Chinese have these habits.


None of my family members are into it.


----------



## Viet

Zsari said:


> There is no fundamental difference between the different animal meats, and to support the consumption of one but not the other is simply an act of hypocrisy. So yes, I support the consumption of dog and cat meat or any meat on any scale as long as it is economically sustainable. It is simply the right of those who enjoys those diet, not for anyone else to judge.
> 
> And yes, like I've already said, any animal can carry virus, and large stock of chicken were wiped out by the avian flu as well. Matter fact this is exactly why variety should be promoted rather than frown upon.


There are fundamental differences in animals. There is absolutely no reason - unless there is a warlike situation - to eat dogs, cats, bats, pangolins. The two latter are welknown host of deadly coronavirus to human. Virus mutates. A new more deadly coronavirus will come. Not if but a question of when.

We can’t accept the freedom of a group of minority if their behavior endangers the Life of majority.

Do you want to see China to deal with new mutations Cov-3, Cov-4?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Viet said:


> There are fundamental differences in animals. There is absolutely no reason - unless there is a warlike situation - to eat dogs, cats, bats, pangolins. The two latter are welknown host of deadly coronavirus to human. Virus mutates. A new more deadly coronavirus will come. Not if but a question of when.
> 
> We can’t accept the freedom of a group of minority if their behavior endangers the Life of majority.
> 
> Do you want to see China to deal with new mutations Cov-3, Cov-4?



And cows and pigs don't introduce new viruses?

Mad cow disease? Swine flu? Whooping cough from dogs?

The best solution is to limit meat consumption. Ive gone vegetarian since 2014 and have no regrets.


----------



## Viet

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> And cows and pigs don't introduce new viruses?
> 
> Mad cow disease? Swine flu? Whooping cough from dogs?
> 
> The best solution is to limit meat consumption. Ive gone vegetarian since 2014 and have no regrets.


They certainly introduce virus to human too. But if you look at the fatality rates that is like heaven and earth.

Virus originated in pigs and other species including seasoned flu cause a mortality rate of 0.1 percent.

The new coronavirus causes a mortality rate of 3.4 percent per WHO. Italy and Spain have mortality rate of 10 percent.

That is a factor of 100!


----------



## obj 705A

LMAO I laugh when ever I read some comments from dog loving people saying things like "how can you eat this poor beautifull dog", well who gives a flying F what happens to a dog, it's just an animal, it has no rights. 
it's all subjective, for example I personaly only eat Chicken, beef & lamb & I don't like sea food (except Tuna), if some Asian likes to eat dog meet then fine, heck he could fry the dog alive for all I care, Bats on the otherhand... that's definitly bad news, however bat consumtion is present in many other countries, not just China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## powastick

obj 705A said:


> LMAO I laugh when ever I read some comments from dog loving people saying things like "how can you eat this poor beautifull dog", well who gives a flying F what happens to a dog, it's just an animal, it has no rights.
> it's all subjective, for example I personaly only eat Chicken, beef & lamb & I don't like sea food (except Tuna), if some Asian likes to eat dog meet then fine, heck he could fry the dog alive for all I care, Bats on the otherhand... that's definitly bad news, however bat consumtion is present in many other countries, not just China.


If Hindu cows are sacred, we must as well ban beef consumption. Sarcasm.


----------



## xyxmt

manga said:


> Curse to civilised world are these People



I dont think drinking cow urine is any better


----------



## Balbir

xyxmt said:


> I dont think drinking cow urine is any better


Most ancient civilizations used urine of some domesticated animals for medicinal and therapeutic use.


----------



## xyxmt

Balbir said:


> Most ancient civilizations used urine of some domesticated animals for medicinal and therapeutic use.



and that doesnt tell you why they are ancient


----------



## Balbir

xyxmt said:


> and that doesnt tell you why they are ancient


Now they are called traditional medicine.
This is Dr ZAkir Naik advocating Camel Urine as a form of Treatment. I thought you would already know about it.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1016155178547328

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xyxmt

Balbir said:


> Now they are called traditional medicine.
> This is Dr ZAkir Naik advocating Camel Urine as as form of Treatment. I thought you would already know about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1016155178547328



well Dr. Zakir Niak is indian too, your DNA is made up with some kind of urine
ohhh you are citing him because he is Muslim huh

by the way using something as medicine and driking as a health product are two different things, Chinese eat bats as a medicinal use


----------



## Bhoot Pishach

F-22Raptor said:


> Animals are still for sale in Chinese food markets that reopened after the country recently declared victory over coronavirus.
> 
> Cages full of cats and dogs waiting for slaughter and the unsanitary preparation of animals is again reportedly a common sight in Chinese food markets, often called wet-markets, according to in-country correspondents with the Daily Mail.
> 
> China ordered that its wet-markets be shut down in January, after facts emerged suggesting that coronavirus was first transmitted to humans via bats and other live animals sold in the often filthy places of commerce, according to Business Insider. However, now that China says it’s beaten the virus, the markets seem to have resumed business as usual.
> 
> “The markets have gone back to operating in exactly the same way as they did before coronavirus,” said a Daily Mail correspondent who observed the markets re-opening Dongguan. “The only difference is that security guards try to stop anyone taking pictures which would never have happened before.”
> 
> Another correspondent in Guilin, a city in southwest China, photographed a sign advertising bats, snakes, spiders, lizards and scorpions for sale as remedies for common illnesses.
> 
> Images have also begun to circulate on social media of traditional Chinese foods considered odd by Western standards for sale in the newly reopened wet markets. CNBC host Jim Cramer tweeted out a video of live scorpions for sale.
> 
> Although China says it’s beaten COVID-19, many are skeptical about how honest the ruling Chinese Communist Party has been in reporting infection statistics throughout the pandemic. National Review says it has identified dozens of instances in which China lied to the world about the virus in its borders.
> 
> China has recorded 82,342 cases of the virus, according to Our World In Data. The first case appeared in Wuhan in November, reports LiveScience.
> 
> https://dailycaller.com/2020/03/29/chinese-markets-reopen-bats-dogs-cats/
> 
> Apparently the Chinese have learned nothing from their mistakes! Absolutely disgusting!




On the second thought!!!

Wuhan-China-Virus has nothing to do with WET-MARKETS!!!!

Hence CCP-Administration dont care about it.

Had it been, CCP-China's BOOTS would have BRUTALLY CRUSHED these wet markets.

Hence, it means ORIGIN of Wuhan-China-Virus, was never in the Wet-Markets.

It may be somewhere else.

Any WILD GUESS?????

CLUE - a) America or b) Bio-Lab ????

All can pick from the above options, according to their ideology leaning.

CCP has provided the clue by allowing opening of Wet-Markets.


----------



## Balbir

xyxmt said:


> by the way using something as medicine and driking as a health product are two different things, Chinese eat bats as a medicinal use


Anything of medicine value becomes a health product for people. My point was, it's not just Hindus but other cultures too believe in urine treatment. That doesn't mean Hindus drink cow urine, most of them don't. 
Talking up Chinese, the problem with them isn't what they eat, but eating these wild exotic animals half cooked or raw, which they do, is an invitation for virus world to enter human body.


----------



## Viet

Bhoot Pishach said:


> On the second thought!!!
> 
> Wuhan-China-Virus has nothing to do with WET-MARKETS!!!!
> 
> Hence CCP-Administration dont care about it.
> 
> Had it been, CCP-China's BOOTS would have BRUTALLY CRUSHED these wet markets.
> 
> Hence, it means ORIGIN of Wuhan-China-Virus, was never in the Wet-Markets.
> 
> It may be somewhere else.
> 
> Any WILD GUESS?????
> 
> CLUE - a) America or b) Bio-Lab ????
> 
> All can pick from the above options, according to their ideology leaning.
> 
> CCP has provided the clue by allowing opening of Wet-Markets.


The reason why Ccp allowing to reopen wet market with all disgusting sales is Ccp is full of uneducated peasants.

I give you another example:

Ccp knows 9-dash line is invented by idiots, however Ccp keeps the policy.

Ccp knows such wet markets will create another virus monster, but they don’t care.

Life for them is just an anonym number.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

Balbir said:


> Anything of medicine value becomes a health product for people. My point was, it's not just Hindus but other cultures too believe in urine treatment. That doesn't mean Hindus drink cow urine, most of them don't.
> Talking up Chinese, the problem with them isn't what they eat, but eating these wild exotic animals half cooked or raw, which they do, is an invitation for virus world to enter human body.



do you think this is hygienic?
just type the word in google and you will get millions of pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhoot Pishach

Viet said:


> The reason why Ccp allowing to reopen wet market with all disgusting sales is Ccp is full of uneducated peasants.
> 
> I give you another example:
> 
> Ccp knows 9-dash line is invented by idiots, however Ccp keeps the policy.
> 
> Ccp knows such wet markets will create another virus monster, but they don’t care.
> 
> Life for them is just an anonym number.



Interest Bro, Interest. It is for sure not that simple.

9-dash line is CCP's Dream, it is not crafted by some foolish peasants. It is drafted by some super intelligent, ego-political strategist.

Though China always maintained claim over 9-dash line, but never acted on it in international arena, until 2010-15, they been economically strong and had firm grip over supply chain industries of whole world. (Economic crisis of 2008 provided the opportunity). 

By then it was too late for the world to understand seriousness of the world of CCP regarding 9-dash line.

The advantages of 9-dash line surpass dispute with all of her eastern neighbors, who are intrinsically intertwined with Chinese Supply Chain and Economy.

I dont have to mention advantages to china from 9-dash line, it is evident.

Same is the case here with Wuhan-Chinese-Virus.

If you assess the benefits which China going to reap out of this Contagion, you would never had said, "CCP been bunch of foolish peasants".


----------



## Viet

Bhoot Pishach said:


> Interest Bro, Interest. It is for sure not that simple.
> 
> 9-dash line is CCP's Dream, it is not crafted by some foolish peasants. It is drafted by some super intelligent, ego-political strategist.
> 
> Though China always maintained claim over 9-dash line, but never acted on it in international arena, until 2010-15, they been economically strong and had firm grip over supply chain industries of whole world. (Economic crisis of 2008 provided the opportunity).
> 
> By then it was too late for the world to understand seriousness of the world of CCP regarding 9-dash line.
> 
> The advantages of 9-dash line surpass dispute with all of her eastern neighbors, who are intrinsically intertwined with Chinese Supply Chain and Economy.
> 
> I dont have to mention advantages to china from 9-dash line, it is evident.
> 
> Same is the case here with Wuhan-Chinese-Virus.
> 
> If you assess the benefits which China going to reap out of this Contagion, you would never had said, "CCP been bunch of foolish peasants".


They are idiots because they believe they are by God chosen people.

I have no other explanation why they stick to 9 dash line.

They believe they will sell more masks and ventilators to the world when another virus outbreak kills millions.


----------



## Han Patriot

This is fake news my friend. All markets in China cannot sell wild animals already.


----------



## jamahir

F-22Raptor said:


> Cages full of cats and dogs waiting for slaughter





tower9 said:


> Is that so? You think they really stopped eating all kinds of wildlife, dogs, cats in BARBARIC provinces like Guangdong, Guangxi, Guizhou?



How can anyone eat such wonderful animals like cats ?? Such people should be punished severely.

And how can anyone eat such disgusting animals like dogs ?? Dogs should be removed from society.

Even so, if some people in other countries want to eat dogs, India has a good opportunity of making good money by exporting dogs. 35 million stray dogs in India.



manga said:


> Curse to civilised world are these People



There is a tribe in Tamil Nadu in South India which eats cats. I wish death upon this tribe.


----------



## tower9

Viet said:


> The reason why Ccp allowing to reopen wet market with all disgusting sales is Ccp is full of uneducated peasants.
> 
> I give you another example:
> 
> Ccp knows 9-dash line is invented by idiots, however Ccp keeps the policy.
> 
> Ccp knows such wet markets will create another virus monster, but they don’t care.
> 
> Life for them is just an anonym number.



Vietnam has way more disgusting wet markets and eating habits than China. Vietnamese eat things that even the Cantonese wouldn't eat. So I wouldn't talk.



jamahir said:


> How can anyone eat such wonderful animals like cats ?? Such people should be punished severely.
> 
> And how can anyone eat such disgusting animals like dogs ?? Dogs should be removed from society.
> 
> Even so, if some people in other countries want to eat dogs, India has a good opportunity of making good money by exporting dogs. 35 million stray dogs in India.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a tribe in Tamil Nadu in South India which eats cats. I wish death upon this tribe.



The vast majority 95% and up, of Chinese people do not eat dogs or cats. It is only some, mainly Southern subcultures and ethnic Koreans in the North who eat dogs, and very few eat cats. These are mainly older, rural and more isolated communities. Those habits are frowned upon by a huge swathe of the Chinese population. 

There are subcultures in India who eat rats and some who worship rats. Should all 1.4 billion Indians be labeled rat eaters and rat worshipers?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

jamahir said:


> How can anyone eat such wonderful animals like cats ?? Such people should be punished severely.
> 
> And how can anyone eat such disgusting animals like dogs ?? Dogs should be removed from society.
> 
> Even so, if some people in other countries want to eat dogs, India has a good opportunity of making good money by exporting dogs. 35 million stray dogs in India.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a tribe in Tamil Nadu in South India which eats cats. I wish death upon this tribe.


99% Chinese don't eat weird shit, 1% does and 1% in a billion is 10 million people. So....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

tower9 said:


> The vast majority 95% and up, of Chinese people do not eat dogs or cats. It is only some, mainly Southern subcultures and ethnic Koreans in the North who eat dogs, and very few eat cats. These are mainly older, rural and more isolated communities. Those habits are frowned upon by a huge swathe of the Chinese population.
> 
> There are subcultures in India who eat rats and some who worship rats. Should all 1.4 billion Indians be labeled rat eaters and rat worshipers?





Han Patriot said:


> 99% Chinese don't eat weird shit, 1% does and 1% in a billion is 10 million people. So....



I get your point but why the CCP, which has changed Chinese attitudes in other things, doesn't enforce laws which prohibit these kinds of food habits ??

And there is a related thing. Certain aspects of traditional Chinese medicine which require animal organs. I have indeed read on PDF that there are Chinese laws against such things but perhaps their enforcement has not been that strict.

I hope you get my point.


----------



## tower9

jamahir said:


> I get your point but why the CCP, which has changed Chinese attitudes in other things, doesn't enforce laws which prohibit these kinds of food habits ??
> 
> And there is another related thing. Certain aspects of traditional Chinese medicine which require animal organs. I have indeed read on PDF that there are Chinese laws against such things but perhaps their enforcement has not been that strict.
> 
> I hope you get my point.



I absolutely want the CCP to destroy and change these barbaric habits overnight. I do not defend those habits, I consider them absolutely backward and disgusting. If this virus really did emanate from those wet markets, these markets need to be completely banned or overhauled in absolute terms or the CCP is endangering the entire world.



Han Patriot said:


> 99% Chinese don't eat weird shit, 1% does and 1% in a billion is 10 million people. So....



So it is up to the 99% of Chinese people to regulate and clamp down on the 1% who are endangering the world with their barbaric, unsanitary habits, not to mention destroying the image of the Chinese people. 

The frustrating thing is that in countries like Vietnam, Cambodia, a far far larger percentage of people eat disgusting animals like rats and dogs, but China gets the blame as Westerners and non-Asians keep posting videos of Vietnamese eating disgusting shit and it is labeled as "Chinese people eating so and so".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

tower9 said:


> I absolutely want the CCP to destroy and change these barbaric habits overnight. I do not defend those habits, I consider them absolutely backward and disgusting. If this virus really did emanate from those wet markets, these markets need to be completely banned or overhauled in absolute terms or the CCP is endangering the entire world.
> 
> 
> 
> So it is up to the 99% of Chinese people to regulate and clamp down on the 1% who are endangering the world with their barbaric, unsanitary habits, not to mention destroying the image of the Chinese people.
> 
> The frustrating thing is that in countries like Vietnam, Cambodia, a far far larger percentage of people eat disgusting animals like rats and dogs, but China gets the blame as Westerners and non-Asians keep posting videos of Vietnamese eating disgusting shit and it is labeled as "Chinese people eating so and so".



That's fake news from the one that never come to china

CCP already move fast

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244913946055696384
Meanwhile, your supreme leader aka mister donald busy playing twitter and Golf  C'mon, those american are dying on the streets of new york (3,000 and counting)
White youngster in U.S land doing sh!t like this all the day, the best recipe of doomed society 

Trash of humanity

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238915362470625292

When social media influencer in your country did this.
Then you know, your country is doomed

Now I know, why the virus spread so fast across U.S land

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

Daniel808 said:


> That's fake news from the one that never come to china
> 
> CCP already move fast
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244913946055696384
> Meanwhile, your supreme leader aka super donald busy playing twitter and Golf  C'mon, those american is dying on the streets (3,000 and counting)



I know about the ban. Is it going to last? Did the ban on civet eating after SARS last? 

Also, how about reforming these wet markets? Where is the talk of that? They are unregulated filthy abattoirs.


----------



## Han Patriot

tower9 said:


> I absolutely want the CCP to destroy and change these barbaric habits overnight. I do not defend those habits, I consider them absolutely backward and disgusting. If this virus really did emanate from those wet markets, these markets need to be completely banned or overhauled in absolute terms or the CCP is endangering the entire world.
> 
> 
> 
> So it is up to the 99% of Chinese people to regulate and clamp down on the 1% who are endangering the world with their barbaric, unsanitary habits, not to mention destroying the image of the Chinese people.
> 
> The frustrating thing is that in countries like Vietnam, Cambodia, a far far larger percentage of people eat disgusting animals like rats and dogs, but China gets the blame as Westerners and non-Asians keep posting videos of Vietnamese eating disgusting shit and it is labeled as "Chinese people eating so and so".


Well they just enacted a law completely banning terrestrial wild animal consumption trade and transportation. So when someone said a new market just openly selling bats that's totally fake, it's a serious offence now and attitude is changing too. BTW I am being impartial and neutral here.



jamahir said:


> I get your point but why the CCP, which has changed Chinese attitudes in other things, doesn't enforce laws which prohibit these kinds of food habits ??
> 
> And there is a related thing. Certain aspects of traditional Chinese medicine which require animal organs. I have indeed read on PDF that there are Chinese laws against such things but perhaps their enforcement has not been that strict.
> 
> I hope you get my point.


Actually there just enacted a new law, a Permanent ban on terrestrial wildlife consumption trading and transportation. They will also set up new biological safety standards. You have to understand Chinese do not have religious constraint in eating habits, so during time of hardship they eat all sorts of animals, not so much in the North because of lack of diversity but especially the South. But like all humans they don't eat particularly disgusting things like shit or corpses. Cannibalism has been known to exist during famines historically. People can show cruel ways of slaughtering a dig but it's not so much different from slaughtering a goat, you torch the fur off.... The bad thing was they did it alive.... Which on my opinion is because these people were poor farmers until a generation ago. They might be wealthy now but attitude and culture takes so time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 8888888888888

Why is this thread still open, it’s confirmed the news is a fake.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Viet said:


> TCcp is full of uneducated peasants.



except Vietnam really is filled with uneducated peasants that stuff themselves into shipping containers to escape to a better life.

meanwhile Xi Jinping has a degree in chemical engineering, Li Keqiang has a PhD in economics, Hu Jintao has a degree in civil engineering, Wen Jiabao has a degree in geology. 

What degrees do Vietnamese politicians have? 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nguyễn_Xuân_Phúc

No degree.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Itachi

Zsari said:


> There is no fundamental difference between the different animal meats, and to support the consumption of one but not the other is simply an act of hypocrisy. So yes, I support the consumption of dog and cat meat or any meat on any scale as long as it is economically sustainable. It is simply the right of those who enjoys those diet, not for anyone else to judge.
> 
> And yes, like I've already said, any animal can carry virus, and large stock of chicken were wiped out by the avian flu as well. Matter fact this is exactly why variety should be promoted rather than frown upon.



Why're you advocating for the consumption of dog and cat meat and then of other meats when some of your country men are against it and have spoken out that China has banned the wet markets selling such exotic meats??

After exotic meats, what's the next step? Human meat??

You have to make a line in the sand somewhere...



8888888888888 said:


> Why is this thread still open, it’s confirmed the news is a fake.



Because some Chinese posters are coming along and defending the eating of bats, cats and dogs, saying that "it's ok to eat them"...."it's our right".

Official Chinese response, from reputable sources, is lacking also...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zsari

Itachi said:


> Why're you advocating for the consumption of dog and cat meat and then of other meats when some of your country men are against it and have spoken out that China has banned the wet markets selling such exotic meats??



I speak for myself, and I will defend the right of anyone to enjoy their food without prejudice. And that is what it is, prejudice in controlling what is acceptable and what is not acceptable based on other's sensibility.
As I've said, as long as it is economically sustainable and regulated, farm raised dog and cats, or kangaroo or crocodiles or whatever poses no more health threat than any other livestock.



Viet said:


> There are fundamental differences in animals. There is absolutely no reason - unless there is a warlike situation - to eat dogs, cats, bats, pangolins. The two latter are welknown host of deadly coronavirus to human. Virus mutates. A new more deadly coronavirus will come. Not if but a question of when.
> 
> We can’t accept the freedom of a group of minority if their behavior endangers the Life of majority.
> 
> Do you want to see China to deal with new mutations Cov-3, Cov-4?



Absolutely no reason? A reason was just given there that the pig population could be wiped out by swine flu, the chicken population could be wiped out by avian flu, there are cow flu as well. What you want is diversity in the choice of meat.

As you already said, virus mutates, and those carried by current livestock can also mutate into more deadly form, not that they don't carry deadly disease already, tuberculosis from cow, rabies from dog, brucellosis from many farm animals, etc. The concern for contact with wild animal is rather the possibility of unknown virus. So as long as the animals are farm raised, for example there are farms raising snakes, peacock, dogs, even locus, they pose no more danger than other farm raised animals.



Balbir said:


> Talking up Chinese, the problem with them isn't what they eat, but eating these wild exotic animals half cooked or raw, which they do, is an invitation for virus world to enter human body.



Chinese don't even eat uncooked vegetables. Half cooked meat is a western practice, and eating many things raw is from Japan. That being said, yes, some of these practice are imported into China nowadays.

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## Viet

Zsari said:


> I speak for myself, and I will defend the right of anyone to enjoy their food without prejudice. And that is what it is, prejudice in controlling what is acceptable and what is not acceptable based on other's sensibility.
> As I've said, as long as it is economically sustainable and regulated, farm raised dog and cats, or kangaroo or crocodiles or whatever poses no more health threat than any other livestock.
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely no reason? A reason was just given there that the pig population could be wiped out by swine flu, the chicken population could be wiped out by avian flu, there are cow flu as well. What you want is diversity in the choice of meat.
> 
> As you already said, virus mutates, and those carried by current livestock can also mutate into more deadly form, not that they don't carry deadly disease already, tuberculosis from cow, rabies from dog, brucellosis from many farm animals, etc. The concern for contact with wild animal is rather the possibility of unknown virus. So as long as the animals are farm raised, for example there are farms raising snakes, peacock, dogs, even locus, they pose no more danger than other farm raised animals.
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese don't even eat uncooked vegetables. Half cooked meat is a western practice, and eating many things raw is from Japan. That being said, yes, some of these practice are imported into China nowadays.


Freedom has limit. You can certainly enjoy your personal freedom but mustn’t endanger the freedom of others. Germany’s Autobahn has no speed limit. Everyone can drive up to 300 kmh until the car falls apart. My car can accelerate to 220 kmh. However that does not mean you can endanger other people lives just because they drive slower.

There is a thing called responsibility.

Defending eating cats and dogs because of one’s personal habit is a lame excuse.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Viet said:


> Defending eating cats and dogs because of one’s personal habit is a lame excuse.


Tha u shud stop Whites from eating the most disgusting animal pig and Hindus from eating cow dung and drinking cow piss

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Tha u shud stop Whites from eating the most disgusting animal pig and Hindus from eating cow dung and drinking cow piss


Porks are consumed by the people of East Asia too, not only by the whites bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Tha u shud stop Whites from eating the most disgusting animal pig and Hindus from eating cow dung and drinking cow piss


The problem isn't the chinese eating wild & unusual animals, the problem is china's wet market are unregulated. Hell the coronavirus are just an extension of china mostly unregulated food industry:

Rice made from plastic mold.

Baby formula mixed with lead.

Noodle laced with borax.

Chili made with industrial solutions.

Food cooked with gutter oil.

Pork, poultry kept in unhygenic enclosure & drowned in antibiotic. Which lead to the 2002 SARS outbreak. 

& so on & so forth. The china's food industry is a non stop horror show & another outbreak is bound to happen unless the chinese gov intervene & regulate all food production in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

Reashot Xigwin said:


> The problem isn't the chinese eating wild & unusual animals, the problem is china's wet market are unregulated. Hell the coronavirus are just an extension of china mostly unregulated food industry:
> 
> Rice made from plastic mold.
> 
> Baby formula mixed with lead.
> 
> Noodle laced with borax.
> 
> Chili made with industrial solutions.
> 
> Food cooked with gutter oil.
> 
> Pork, poultry kept in unhygenic enclosure & drowned in antibiotic. Which lead to the 2002 SARS outbreak.
> 
> & so on & so forth. The china's food industry is a non stop horror show & another outbreak is bound to happen unless the chinese gov intervene & regulate all food production in the country.


You come to China and see if this is true. If that was the case all Chinese would be dead by now right? Common sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Han Patriot said:


> You come to China and see if this is true. If that was the case all Chinese would be dead by now right? Common sense.


Not most of your countrymen just some of yours. 

https://www.qualityassurancemag.com/article/qa1214-food-quality-system-china/

Beside the evidence is the global plaque your country brought to the world, twice. Because your peasants don't have any common sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Not most of your countrymen just some of yours.
> 
> https://www.qualityassurancemag.com/article/qa1214-food-quality-system-china/
> 
> Beside the evidence is the global plaque your country brought to the world, twice. Because your peasants don't have any common sense.


Well I believe we need to upgrade our food quality system western standards but compared to yindoo standards. Hmmmm. Well US brought H1N1 to the world too, I don't see you complaining.

We definitely do not have a caste eating corpses and rats and dung.


----------



## tower9

Han Patriot said:


> You come to China and see if this is true. If that was the case all Chinese would be dead by now right? Common sense.



A significant portion of China's food industry is terrible and not well regulated. This is enough to cause crises like we are seeing today if it was derived from the wildlife trade. 

China REALLY needs to clean up its hygiene, sanitation and food industry. If it can build a world class navy in ten years, it can clean up and educate its people.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rott

Balbir said:


> Anything of medicine value becomes a health product for people. My point was, it's not just Hindus but other cultures too believe in urine treatment. That doesn't mean Hindus drink cow urine, most of them don't.
> Talking up Chinese, the problem with them isn't what they eat, but eating these wild exotic animals half cooked or raw, which they do, is an invitation for virus world to enter human body.


Tell me something, how did people eat before fire and agriculture were discovered? What did they eat?


----------



## Tanveer666

Old habits die hard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crusher

Reashot Xigwin said:


> ......
> *Rice made from plastic mold.*
> ..................
> *Food cooked with gutter oil.*
> 
> Pork, poultry kept in unhygenic enclosure & drowned in antibiotic. Which lead to the 2002 SARS outbreak.
> 
> & so on & so forth. The china's food industry is a non stop horror show & another outbreak is bound to happen unless the chinese gov intervene & regulate all food production in the country.



This is the most horrible thing I have read on this thread so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Balbir

rott said:


> Tell me something, how did people eat before fire and agriculture were discovered? What did they eat?


That's why they had avg life expectancy below 30 yrs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nang2

rott said:


> Tell me something, how did people eat before fire and agriculture were discovered? What did they eat?


Mainly fruits and nuts. Actually their lifespan was longer than what they had after agriculture was practiced.


----------



## Han Patriot

tower9 said:


> A significant portion of China's food industry is terrible and not well regulated. This is enough to cause crises like we are seeing today if it was derived from the wildlife trade.
> 
> China REALLY needs to clean up its hygiene, sanitation and food industry. If it can build a world class navy in ten years, it can clean up and educate its people.


I agree we need to improve, no point comparing with third world Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 49savage

F-22Raptor said:


> My goodness, I hope this is a false report.



Me too! 


tower9 said:


> A significant portion of China's food industry is terrible and not well regulated. This is enough to cause crises like we are seeing today if it was derived from the wildlife trade.
> 
> China REALLY needs to clean up its hygiene, sanitation and food industry. If it can build a world class navy in ten years, it can clean up and educate its people.



AMEN. Strict social credit rating/scoring to re-educate and assimilate all peasants/farmers/people to first-world standards. Implement strict national hygiene program from bottom to top level. If anyone can do it China can.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tower9

49savage said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> AMEN. Strict social credit rating/scoring to re-educate and assimilate all peasants/farmers/people to first-world standards. Implement strict national hygiene program from bottom to top level. If anyone can do it China can.



Exactly. China can build gleaming cities, space stations, 2/3rds of the world's high speed rail, a world class navy in ten years but can't bring their poorest citizens to first world hygiene and sanitation standards? It is shameful.



Han Patriot said:


> I agree we need to improve, no point comparing with third world Asia.



It always angers me that Chinese people always want to use the West as a standard to strive for, but when it comes to defending disgusting hygiene standards, food handling standards and eating dogs, pangolins or whatever other creatures, they then say, Southeast Asia and Africa does it too! 

Well do you want China to be at the level of the United States or a third world country? Ask yourself that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nang2

tower9 said:


> Exactly. China can build gleaming cities, space stations, 2/3rds of the world's high speed rail, a world class navy in ten years but can't bring their poorest citizens to first world hygiene and sanitation standards? It is shameful.


Changing the world is always easier than changing oneself.


----------



## tower9

nang2 said:


> Changing the world is always easier than changing oneself.



It is all a matter of priorities. If world class hygiene standards, food handling standards, treatment of animals was a priority for the Chinese government as much as 5G, China 2025 or a world class navy, you will bet China would eradicate all these filthy places and practices within 3 years.


----------



## Han Patriot

tower9 said:


> Exactly. China can build gleaming cities, space stations, 2/3rds of the world's high speed rail, a world class navy in ten years but can't bring their poorest citizens to first world hygiene and sanitation standards? It is shameful.
> 
> 
> 
> It always angers me that Chinese people always want to use the West as a standard to strive for, but when it comes to defending disgusting hygiene standards, food handling standards and eating dogs, pangolins or whatever other creatures, they then say, Southeast Asia and Africa does it too!
> 
> Well do you want China to be at the level of the United States or a third world country? Ask yourself that.


We just enacted a permanent total ban my friend. That's the most important thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

Han Patriot said:


> We just enacted a permanent total ban my friend. That's the most important thing.



First of all, we don't know yet how strictly this ban will be enforced. A ban on eating civets was enacted after SARS but we know it still happened after. 

Secondly, the ban says nothing about completely overhauling the terrible hygiene standards and practices in these wet markets nor about educating these vendors about world class standards. That says to me that the Chinese govt. is not serious about rectifying this issue. It is not a priority.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

tower9 said:


> First of all, we don't know yet how strictly this ban will be enforced. A ban on eating civets was enacted after SARS but we know it still happened after.
> 
> Secondly, the ban says nothing about completely overhauling the terrible hygiene standards and practices in these wet markets nor about educating these vendors about world class standards. That says to me that the Chinese govt. is not serious about rectifying this issue. It is not a priority.


Well you have to wait and see. How is the situation in India now? Are those homeless migrants getting any food yet? I heard millions are walking home.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nang2

Han Patriot said:


> We just enacted a permanent total ban my friend. That's the most important thing.


Show me the evidence. Last time I heard, it was a temporary ban.


----------



## rott

Balbir said:


> That's why they had avg life expectancy below 30 yrs.


So tell me, why do Indians who are mostly vegetarian have less life expectancy than others who eat meat?



nang2 said:


> Mainly fruits and nuts. Actually their lifespan was longer than what they had after agriculture was practiced.


They ate raw meat as well.


----------



## tower9

Han Patriot said:


> Well you have to wait and see. How is the situation in India now? Are those homeless migrants getting any food yet? I heard millions are walking home.



Who fucking cares about India. Do you want China to be India? I am talking about the horrendous hygiene and cultural habits in many backward parts of China. What does bringing up India do in terms of advancing these areas?


----------



## Balbir

rott said:


> So tell me, why do Indians who are mostly vegetarian have less life expectancy than others who eat meat?


What does it got to do it vegetarianism? I know many vegetarians living in their 90s. Most Indian aren't vegetarians, may be 10 to 15% of them are vegetarians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nang2

rott said:


> They ate raw meat as well.


Very rarely since hunting wasn't easy and was very dangerous. Even today, among all the primates, only a few of them occasionally hunt and eat meat. All of them are primarily vegetarians.



rott said:


> So tell me, why do Indians who are mostly vegetarian have less life expectancy than others who eat meat?


Nevertheless, Indians are largely self-sufficient in foot supply. Chinese, thanks to the appetite for meat, are now heavily depending on imports for animal feed.


----------



## Zsari

Viet said:


> Freedom has limit. You can certainly enjoy your personal freedom but mustn’t endanger the freedom of others. Germany’s Autobahn has no speed limit. Everyone can drive up to 300 kmh until the car falls apart. My car can accelerate to 220 kmh. However that does not mean you can endanger other people lives just because they drive slower.
> 
> There is a thing called responsibility.
> 
> Defending eating cats and dogs because of one’s personal habit is a lame excuse.



How is eating cat and dog endangering the freedom of the others? As I've already stated, the same risk exist for all livestock. 
And yes, there is no speed limit on the autobahn, thus I would not prejudice against you for driving to the limit of your car, nor shall anyone else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vishwambhar

JafarQureshi said:


> People may revolt if CCP tries to force them to change their food habits. Remember Pakistan was created primarily because we Muslims wanted to continue to eat beef which is blasphemous for the Hindus.



Hahaha what a funny claim.... so Cause of Pakistan as per your founders was to have a land where they can eat beef without any disturbance??? You are very funny  okay what was the main dish on mind while planning Pakistan? Haleem or Nihari???


----------



## j20blackdragon

1. The 2009 swine flu pandemic that killed 500,000 people globally was caused by H1N1 jumping from pigs to humans. No exotic animals needed.

2. Because of genetic differences, it is extremely difficult for viruses to jump directly from bats to people. You are far more likely to get a "zoonotic disease" from a pig.

3. Ebola came from monkeys, infected by bats, then eaten by villagers living in the African bush. Had nothing to do with China.

4. Up to 6 million tons of bushmeat are extracted from the Congo Basin each year — nearly the equivalent of the annual beef production of Brazil.

5. Wet markets are common throughout Asia. Even if you wave a magic wand and ban all wet markets in China, there is no guarantee that the next pandemic can't come from a wet market in Vietnam, Indonesia, or any number of countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tower9

j20blackdragon said:


> 1. The 2009 swine flu pandemic that killed 500,000 people globally was caused by H1N1 jumping from pigs to humans. No exotic animals needed.
> 
> 2. Because of genetic differences, it is extremely difficult for viruses to jump directly from bats to people. You are far more likely to get a "zoonotic disease" from a pig.
> 
> 3. Ebola came from monkeys, infected by bats, then eaten by villagers living in the African bush. Had nothing to do with China.
> 
> 4. Up to 6 million tons of bushmeat are extracted from the Congo Basin each year — nearly the equivalent of the annual beef production of Brazil.
> 
> 5. Wet markets are common throughout Asia. Even if you wave a magic wand and ban all wet markets in China, there is no guarantee that the next pandemic can't come from a wet market in Vietnam, Indonesia, or any number of countries.



The problem is not the wet market itself, it is the standard operating procedures, hygiene standards and sanitation prevalent in those markets. Japan has wet markets and they are clean, absolutely no problems. China's wet markets are disgusting, as are the wet markets in most third world countries. However, China is now also the world's second largest economy and its state has immense wealth. If it wanted to clean up these wet markets and regulate them so they are not vectors of disease and public hazards, not to mention, a tarnish on the country's reputation, it can certainly do it. But it doesn't seem like China's leaders give a ****. I've dealt with many Mainland Chinese and they are largely insular people clueless about foreign cultures and how they are perceived. Of course, the US media is constantly trying to destroy China's reputation but I can tell you, half the time, China's government and people help the US media do the job by the sheer ignorance of their own behavior.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

tower9 said:


> I am talking about the horrendous hygiene and cultural habits in many backward parts of China.



unfortunately TW and HK still eat food like shark fin soup.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...dish-is-gaining-popularity-elsewhere-in-asia/


----------



## tower9

FairAndUnbiased said:


> unfortunately TW and HK still eat food like shark fin soup.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...dish-is-gaining-popularity-elsewhere-in-asia/



What does that have to do with China's hygiene and sanitation standards? 

Look, China is striving to be the world's best. Yet the hygiene levels of a HUGE swathe of its people is fucking horrendous. This is why China has gleaming high speed rail stations that look like they are space age but disgusting and filthy toilets in those same stations. There is a huge disconnect there. China's government needs to invest great resources in CIVILIZING the bottom 30% of their population.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beidou2020

Encourage people to move to a non-meat diet. Encourage the young children because it will be difficult to change the diets of adults that are used to meat eating. World is moving towards non-meat diets especially among young people. It’s healthy and no cruelty to animals. Win-win solution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Type59

Beidou2020 said:


> Encourage people to move to a non-meat diet. Encourage the young children because it will be difficult to change the diets of adults that are used to meat eating. World is moving towards non-meat diets especially among young people. It’s healthy and no cruelty to animals. Win-win solution.



Lab grown meat will be a win for everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Zsari said:


> How is eating cat and dog endangering the freedom of the others? As I've already stated, the same risk exist for all livestock.
> And yes, there is no speed limit on the autobahn, thus I would not prejudice against you for driving to the limit of your car, nor shall anyone else.


You are dense. Dogs, cats, aren’t to be eaten. They are close to humans.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Viet said:


> You are dense. Dogs, cats, aren’t to be eaten. They are close to humans.



Vietnam eats the most dog and cat. I'm a vegetarian so I have no responsibility here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Broccoli

Beidou2020 said:


> Encourage people to move to a non-meat diet. Encourage the young children because it will be difficult to change the diets of adults that are used to meat eating. World is moving towards non-meat diets especially among young people. It’s healthy and no cruelty to animals. Win-win solution.



As mentioned before lab grown meat is becoming a thing in few decades and it should solve many problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

Viet said:


> You are dense. Dogs, cats, aren’t to be eaten. They are close to humans.



Make sure to say that to your own countrymen. Vietnamese as a percentage are a far larger consumer of dogs, cats and even rats than even the most exotic Chinese provinces. I am sick and tired of China haters using videos of Vietnamese eating rats, live mice and cats and using it to defame Chinese people. Most Chinese, especially in the North don’t even eat dogs or exotic animals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

tower9 said:


> Make sure to say that to your own countrymen. Vietnamese as a percentage are a far larger consumer of dogs, cats and even rats than even the most exotic Chinese provinces. I am sick and tired of China haters using videos of Vietnamese eating rats, live mice and cats and using it to defame Chinese people. Most Chinese, especially in the North don’t even eat dogs or exotic animals.


There are thousands of other animals you can eat, no need to eat dogs and cats. Sure, I tell my people too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sinait

Viet said:


> There are thousands of other animals you can eat, no need to eat dogs and cats. Sure, I tell my people too.


How many people are you able to tell?
How about the Phillippines and Indonesia?
*ALL THIS IS SIMPLY AN EXCERCISE TO MALIGN CHINA*, PERIOD.

https://www.esquiremag.ph/food-and-drink/food/eating-bats-philippine-delicacy-a1729-20200205-lfrm
Feb 5, 2020 
*Eating Bats Is Necessary in Parts of the Philippines*
Maybe you even thought that this practice was barbaric, but did you know that 
*many provinces in the Philippines actually eat the winged mammals*?

https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2019...trade-persists-crackdown-191208051533275.html
9 Dec 2019
*Indonesia trade persists despite crackdown*
Every year in Indonesia, at least *one million dogs* 
are brutally butchered for human consumption

https://www.rappler.com/science-nature/life-health/63186-national-action-plan-dog-meat-trade
July 13, 2014
*More bite for the fight vs PH dog meat trade*
The same cannot be said of *hundreds of dogs who are butchered everyday* 
in the Philippines to supply the unrelenting and unregulated demand for dog meat.
.


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

vishwambhar said:


> Nihari


Javed Nihari of Karachi. Should try it



j20blackdragon said:


> 1. The 2009 swine flu pandemic that killed 500,000 people globally was caused by H1N1 jumping from pigs to humans. No exotic animals needed.
> 
> 2. Because of genetic differences, it is extremely difficult for viruses to jump directly from bats to people. You are far more likely to get a "zoonotic disease" from a pig.
> 
> 3. Ebola came from monkeys, infected by bats, then eaten by villagers living in the African bush. Had nothing to do with China.
> 
> 4. Up to 6 million tons of bushmeat are extracted from the Congo Basin each year — nearly the equivalent of the annual beef production of Brazil.
> 
> 5. Wet markets are common throughout Asia. Even if you wave a magic wand and ban all wet markets in China, there is no guarantee that the next pandemic can't come from a wet market in Vietnam, Indonesia, or any number of countries.


What about Bird Flu?


----------



## tower9

sinait said:


> How many people are you able to tell?
> How about the Phillippines and Indonesia?
> *ALL THIS IS SIMPLY AN EXCERCISE TO MALIGN CHINA*, PERIOD.
> 
> https://www.esquiremag.ph/food-and-drink/food/eating-bats-philippine-delicacy-a1729-20200205-lfrm
> Feb 5, 2020
> *Eating Bats Is Necessary in Parts of the Philippines*
> Maybe you even thought that this practice was barbaric, but did you know that
> *many provinces in the Philippines actually eat the winged mammals*?
> 
> https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2019...trade-persists-crackdown-191208051533275.html
> 9 Dec 2019
> *Indonesia trade persists despite crackdown*
> Every year in Indonesia, at least *one million dogs*
> are brutally butchered for human consumption
> 
> https://www.rappler.com/science-nature/life-health/63186-national-action-plan-dog-meat-trade
> July 13, 2014
> *More bite for the fight vs PH dog meat trade*
> The same cannot be said of *hundreds of dogs who are butchered everyday*
> in the Philippines to supply the unrelenting and unregulated demand for dog meat.
> .



Eating bats is not a Chinese thing. Can someone come up with a video where they are actually eating bats IN CHINA? Eating bats is something you'd find in Indonesia, not in China. I also found videos of people eating bats in India despite the Indians who rush in here to label Chinese as bat eaters. It's a fucking lie created by the US media to further racialize this disease. Chinese do not eat bats, period. I have never shied away with criticizing parts of China that need to be criticized but I have never heard or seen of Chinese eating bats in my life. I've even found articles of places in the US South where restaurants are serving up bats along with other roadkill.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Viet said:


> no need to eat dogs and cats


Why?


----------



## sinait

tower9 said:


> Eating bats is not a Chinese thing. Can someone come up with a video where they are actually eating bats IN CHINA? Eating bats is something you'd find in Indonesia, not in China. I also found videos of people eating bats in India despite the Indians who rush in here to label Chinese as bat eaters. It's a fucking lie created by the US media to further racialize this disease. Chinese do not eat bats, period. I have never shied away with criticizing parts of China that need to be criticized but I have never heard or seen of Chinese eating bats in my life. I've even found articles of places in the US South where restaurants are serving up bats along with other roadkill.


The ONLY video they have is that dumb girl introduce *Bat Soup in PALAU*.
China Haters also keep harping UNSANITARY conditions in wet market with a video taken in Indonesia.

Singapore have controlled the slaughter of live stock since the last Nipah Virus outbreak in 1999.
So very clean and sanitary here.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tower9

sinait said:


> The ONLY video they have is that dumb girl introduce bat soup in PALAU.
> China Haters also keep harping UNSANITARY conditions in wet market with a video taken in Indonesia.
> 
> Singapore have controlled the slaughter of live stock since the last Nipah Virus outbreak in 1999.
> So very clean and sanitary here.
> .



If I was a multi-millionaire, I would move to Singapore right away. The US is quickly collapsing and the president is making sure that Asian Americans, who have long contributed to this country disproportionately to our population, will be targeted with violence by the hordes of angry Americans who have been trained for years to hate China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sinait

tower9 said:


> If I was a multi-millionaire, I would move to Singapore right away. The US is quickly collapsing and the president is making sure that Asian Americans, who have long contributed to this country disproportionately to our population, will be targeted with violence by the hordes of angry Americans who have been trained for years to hate China.


Singapore is too small.
My children prefer relaxed living and spacious WHITE STOLEN LAND in Australia.

Yes the Chinese contributed much to America without proper ACKNOWLEDGEMENT.
Or acknowledgement a *century* later.

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/10/books/review/gordon-h-chang-ghosts-of-gold-mountain.html
*The Forgotten History of the Chinese Who Helped Build America’s Railroads*
May 10, 2019
As many as several hundred Railroad Chinese may have perished on the job between 1864 and 1869, leaving bereft survivors and family members to repatriate the remains.

https://blogs.wsj.com/chinarealtime...man-who-got-u-s-aircraft-giant-boeing-flying/
*The Chinese Birdman Who Got US Aircraft Giant Boeing Flying*
Sep 24, 2015
It isn't well known outside aviation circles that the first engineer at U.S. aircraft maker Boeing almost a century ago was a man from China, Wong Tsu.
*Mr. Wong’s(Wang Tsu) hiring by Boeing produced almost immediate results*.

https://www.biography.com/scientist/chien-shiung-wu
Chien-Shiung Wu Biography
Scientist, Physicist (1912–1997)
Jul 29, 2019 
In 1944, she joined the Manhattan Project at Columbia University where 
*she helped answer a problem that physicist Enrico Fermi*(Nobel Prize)* couldn't ascertain*.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tower9

sinait said:


> Singapore is too small.
> My children prefer relaxed living and spacious WHITE STOLEN LAND in Australia.
> 
> Yes the Chinese contributed much to America without proper ACKNOWLEDGEMENT.
> Or acknowledgement a *century* later.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/10/books/review/gordon-h-chang-ghosts-of-gold-mountain.html
> *The Forgotten History of the Chinese Who Helped Build America’s Railroads*
> May 10, 2019
> As many as several hundred Railroad Chinese may have perished on the job between 1864 and 1869, leaving bereft survivors and family members to repatriate the remains.
> 
> https://blogs.wsj.com/chinarealtime...man-who-got-u-s-aircraft-giant-boeing-flying/
> *The Chinese Birdman Who Got US Aircraft Giant Boeing Flying*
> Sep 24, 2015
> It isn't well known outside aviation circles that the first engineer at U.S. aircraft maker Boeing almost a century ago was a man from China, Wong Tsu.
> *Mr. Wong’s(Wang Tsu) hiring by Boeing produced almost immediate results*.
> 
> https://www.biography.com/scientist/chien-shiung-wu
> Chien-Shiung Wu Biography
> Scientist, Physicist (1912–1997)
> Jul 29, 2019
> In 1944, she joined the Manhattan Project at Columbia University where
> *she helped answer a problem that physicist Enrico Fermi*(Nobel Prize)* couldn't ascertain*.
> .



Not to mention that without East Asians, there is no way the US would still be at the forefront of technological advancement as a massive amount of the US scientific workforce.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

sinait said:


> The ONLY video they have is that dumb girl introduce *Bat Soup in PALAU*.
> China Haters also keep harping UNSANITARY conditions in wet market with a video taken in Indonesia.
> 
> Singapore have controlled the slaughter of live stock since the last Nipah Virus outbreak in 1999.
> So very clean and sanitary here.
> .


*FACTS*: some Americans eat rattlesnakes, they have even of somekind of rattlesnakes festival
*Snack on fried rattlesnake before taking a turn in the snake pit if you dare.* Don't miss the festival's open-air flea market, or take the kids over to the carnival area where they can enjoy a wide variety of rides.
https://www.travelok.com/listings/view.profile/id.18412

*FACTS*: some Americans eat squirrels
*Urban Squirrel-Eating Is Big in the Windy City*
For a subset of Chicago foodies—"with au courant appetites for sustainable, healthy, and locally sourced meats"—squirrel eating is making a comeback. Just call your dinner the "Chicken of the Trees."
https://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2012/08/urban-squirrel-eating-big-windy-city/324619/

*FACTS: *some Americans eat all kind of wild animals, the above are some examples only, google it please

*FACTS*: some Indians eat dogs and rats and even dead bodies and drink cow piss





SO please STOP throwing stone while you're within a glass house, its getting really annoying and pathetic at best period

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tower9

grey boy 2 said:


> *FACTS*: some Americans eat rattlesnakes, they have even of somekind of rattlesnakes festival
> *Snack on fried rattlesnake before taking a turn in the snake pit if you dare.* Don't miss the festival's open-air flea market, or take the kids over to the carnival area where they can enjoy a wide variety of rides.
> https://www.travelok.com/listings/view.profile/id.18412
> 
> *FACTS*: some Americans eat squirrels
> *Urban Squirrel-Eating Is Big in the Windy City*
> For a subset of Chicago foodies—"with au courant appetites for sustainable, healthy, and locally sourced meats"—squirrel eating is making a comeback. Just call your dinner the "Chicken of the Trees."
> https://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2012/08/urban-squirrel-eating-big-windy-city/324619/
> 
> *FACTS: *some Americans eat all kind of wild animals, the above are some examples only, google it please
> 
> *FACTS*: some Indians eat dogs and rats and even dead bodies and drink cow piss
> View attachment 620203
> 
> SO please STOP throwing stone while you're within a glass house, its getting really annoying and pathetic at best period



Here is a restaurant in Florida that serves BBQ Bat.

https://www.npr.org/sections/itsall...in-florida-hard-times-politics-and-smoked-bat

Not to mention that rednecks eat all kinds of animals from opossums to beavers to coyotes to raccoons, etc.

I've found videos of Indians eating bats and rats. They need to shut up.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zsari

Viet said:


> You are dense. Dogs, cats, aren’t to be eaten. They are close to humans.



Proves my point, you objection is from your personal sentiment. And you are imposing your sentiment upon everyone else.


----------



## j20blackdragon

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> What about Bird Flu?



Another good example.

The H5N1 strain of influenza – often referred to as bird flu – is first known to have jumped from chickens to humans in 1997.

But oftentimes, viruses travel through an intermediate host (aka a mixing vessel), such as a pig, precisely because pigs are genetically similar to humans.

Either way, no exotic animals needed. Just chickens and pigs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sinait

tower9 said:


> Here is a restaurant in Florida that serves BBQ Bat.
> https://www.npr.org/sections/itsall...in-florida-hard-times-politics-and-smoked-bat
> 
> Not to mention that rednecks eat all kinds of animals from opossums to beavers to coyotes to raccoons, etc.





> I've found videos of Indians eating bats and rats. They need to shut up.


*Exactly*.
The US and their minions are all out to MALIGN and BLAME China.
We must not fall prey to their propaganda and evil schemes.
Every small fault the Chinese show will be used to DEMONIZE China.

Like how the feotus eating publicity stunt and bat soup in PALAU were continually used to denigrate and smear the Chinese.
Knowing how powerful the US media propaganda machinery is,
Chinese should do well to pay more attention with their words and deeds.
*
FAKE NEWS about Killing Whistleblower is a good example*.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tower9

sinait said:


> *Exactly*.
> The US and their minions are all out to MALIGN and BLAME China.
> We must not fall prey to their propaganda and evil schemes.
> Every small fault the Chinese show will be used to DEMONIZE China.
> 
> Like how the feotus eating publicity stunt and bat soup in PALAU were continually used to denigrate and smear the Chinese.
> Knowing how powerful the US media propaganda machinery is,
> Chinese should do well to pay more attention with their words and deeds.
> *
> FAKE NEWS about Killing Whistleblower is a good example*.
> .



I wish I was living in Singapore right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Oh, i almost forgot to mention our so-called Vietnamese friends that are so nice to lecture us regarding our uncivilize "FOOD" issue
*FACTS: some Vietnamese eat "dogs, cats, snakes, worms, bats, monkeys etc etc, the list is LONG"*
check it out some of this in the link below
http://hanoifoodtour.com/hanoi-cuisine-blog/creepy-vietnamese-foods-with-foreigners/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tower9

grey boy 2 said:


> Oh, i almost forgot to mention our so-called Vietnamese friends that are so nice to lecture us regarding our uncivilize "FOOD" issue
> *FACTS: some Vietnamese eat "dogs, cats, snakes, worms, bats, monkeys etc etc, the list is LONG"*
> check it out some of this in the link below
> http://hanoifoodtour.com/hanoi-cuisine-blog/creepy-vietnamese-foods-with-foreigners/



Aside from images of the Yulin festival, which is a region with heavy cultural ties to Vietnam, most of the images floating around of "Chinese" eating rats, mice, bats, dogs, cats, etc. are of Vietnamese or Indonesians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

Zsari said:


> Proves my point, you objection is from your personal sentiment. And you are imposing your sentiment upon everyone else.


Dog is very loyal to human. It can feel when you are sad it can feel when you happy. It protects your house, your children, your garden. The same can’t be said to pig. Pig feels nothing. Eating a dog is like eating our flesh. I had a dog. My best friend. Sadly I had to leave it behind when leaving Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Viet said:


> Dog is very loyal to human. It can feel when you are sad it can feel when you happy. It protects your house, your children, your garden. The same can’t be said to pig. Pig feels nothing. Eating a dog is like eating our flesh. I had a dog. My best friend. Sadly I had to leave it behind when leaving Vietnam.


Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## powastick

Okay, after doing some research, chinese market still selling wild animals is FAKE NEWS. Most of the pictures were outdated, or taken somewhere else like in Indonesia, normally without background/individuals that will give away its location.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

powastick said:


> Okay, after doing some research, chinese market still selling wild animals is FAKE NEWS. Most of the pictures were outdated, or taken somewhere else like in Indonesia, normally without background/individuals that will give away its location.


It's common sense. But some people just don't seem to have it


----------



## Zsari

Viet said:


> Dog is very loyal to human. It can feel when you are sad it can feel when you happy. It protects your house, your children, your garden. The same can’t be said to pig. Pig feels nothing. Eating a dog is like eating our flesh. I had a dog. My best friend. Sadly I had to leave it behind when leaving Vietnam.



Again, your own sentiment. You cannot nor do you have the right to demand everyone to carry the same sentiment. And again, pigs are more intelligent than dogs, all animal has the same set of feeling as well.
What I find the most despicable is people like you are using this event to push your own agenda onto other.


----------



## casual

before the virus hit, people turned a blind eye towards people selling and eating more exotic animals. Now tho, even local people will beat you up for selling bats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

casual said:


> before the virus hit, people turned a blind eye towards people selling and eating more exotic animals. Now tho, even local people will beat you up for selling bats.



Good I hope it stays that way. 

China also needs to advance a bill that protects animals from unnecessary cruelty.


----------



## casual

tower9 said:


> Good I hope it stays that way.
> 
> China also needs to advance a bill that protects animals from unnecessary cruelty.


ya i hope the Chinese gov will finally bring down the hammer on dogs/cat meat too.

eventually, lab grown meat can replace livestock. i don't think that's too far off in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Zsari said:


> Again, your own sentiment. You cannot nor do you have the right to demand everyone to carry the same sentiment. And again, pigs are more intelligent than dogs, all animal has the same set of feeling as well.
> What I find the most despicable is people like you are using this event to push your own agenda onto other.


Pigs smarter than dogs is a myth.
Have you ever seen a pig that risks its life to protect your kids? Or a pig that can detect forbidden drugs in suitcases?
That is not me and my agenda as you say it. Eat what you like. Dogs and cats. It’s scientifically proven: 70 percent of all viruses have their origins in animals.
The more you eat wild species the more virus will come.


----------



## sinait

Viet said:


> Pigs smarter than dogs is a myth.
> Have you ever seen a pig that risks its life to protect your kids? Or a pig that can detect forbidden drugs in suitcases?
> That is not me and my agenda as you say it. Eat what you like. Dogs and cats. It’s scientifically proven: 70 percent of all viruses have their origins in animals.
> The more you eat wild species the more virus will come.


The abilities you mentioned are because dogs are pack animals.
Pigs not interested in sniffing out drugs, try truffles, haha.
.


----------



## Zsari

Viet said:


> Pigs smarter than dogs is a myth.
> Have you ever seen a pig that risks its life to protect your kids? Or a pig that can detect forbidden drugs in suitcases?
> That is not me and my agenda as you say it. Eat what you like. Dogs and cats. It’s scientifically proven: 70 percent of all viruses have their origins in animals.
> The more you eat wild species the more virus will come.



You are confusing animal behavior with intelligence.

"It’s scientifically proven: 70 percent of all viruses have their origins in animals." And that includes cow, sheep, and pig. I don't see you demand people stopping eating those. Your selective objection to the consumption of specifically dogs and cats is certainly not based on science.


----------



## mike2000 is back

tower9 said:


> A significant portion of China's food industry is terrible and not well regulated. This is enough to cause crises like we are seeing today if it was derived from the wildlife trade.
> 
> China REALLY needs to clean up its hygiene, sanitation and food industry. If it can build a world class navy in ten years, it can clean up and educate its people.


China is still a developing country, so it's Normal that their food/sanitation hygenic industry will obviously lag behind the developed West. It will take alot of time for them to reach out food hygenic standards.


----------



## tower9

mike2000 is back said:


> China is still a developing country, so it's Normal that their food/sanitation hygenic industry will obviously lag behind the developed West. It will take alot of time for them to reach out food hygenic standards.



I would have agreed with you ten years ago. 

But China is not a normal developing country. They have massive resources and parts of the country are already more developed than big cities of the West. If they can build a massive infrastructure more advanced than the West, they can clean up their wet markets. They can do this if they wanted to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sinait

tower9 said:


> I would have agreed with you ten years ago.
> 
> But China is not a normal developing country. They have massive resources and parts of the country are already more developed than big cities of the West. If they can build a massive infrastructure more advanced than the West, they can clean up their wet markets. They can do this if they wanted to.


Human habits and preference don't change in step with infrastructure development.

You will see South East Asians, Indians still eating with their fingers.
I asked some of them why, and they say it taste better that way.
And East Asians still prefer to use chop sticks in addition to fork and spoons.
.


----------



## tower9

sinait said:


> Human habits and preference don't change in step with infrastructure development.
> 
> You will see South East Asians, Indians still eating with their fingers.
> I asked some of them why, and they say it taste better that way.
> And East Asians still prefer to use chop sticks in addition to fork and spoons.
> .



The Chinese govt. can put a stop to these backward practices and educate these masses of people if they wanted to. They could do it within 3-5 years if this was a major priority for them. 

Also what is wrong with chopsticks? They are sanitary and perfectly fine. Better than forks in many cases.

Do you think it's normal that a country has space age high speed rail stations and shopping centers yet their toilets are still disgusting? Public restrooms in China are straight out of a horror movie.


----------



## sinait

tower9 said:


> The Chinese govt. can put a stop to these backward practices and educate these masses of people if they wanted to. They could do it within 3-5 years if this was a major priority for them.
> 
> Also what is wrong with chopsticks? They are sanitary and perfectly fine. Better than forks in many cases.
> 
> Do you think it's normal that a country has space age high speed rail stations and shopping centers yet their toilets are still disgusting? Public restrooms in China are straight out of a horror movie.


You show a lot of disrespect for the ways and habits of others.
I use chopsticks, and yes like those who say it taste better using fingers, I somehow enjoy my dishes better with chopsticks.

Learn to respect others right to practice their different ways.
See how I only wanted to know why they used their fingers, but never criticized them.
After some persuasion and with some effort, my maid have come around to using chopsticks too, albeit clumsily.
These masses of people DON'T NEED your educating them.
.


----------



## tower9

sinait said:


> You show a lot of disrespect for the ways and habits of others.
> I use chopsticks, and yes like those who say it taste better using fingers, I somehow enjoy my dishes better with chopsticks.
> 
> Learn to respect others right to practice their different ways.
> See how I only wanted to know why they used their fingers, but never criticized them.
> After some persuasion and with some effort, my maid have come around to using chopsticks too, albeit clumsily.
> These masses of people DON'T NEED your educating them.
> .



Yes they do, because there is a difference between a clean, well regulated environment and a filthy, unregulated environment. The latter is far more likely to spread diseases and germs. China needs to fix its sanitation standards.


----------



## sinait

tower9 said:


> Yes they do, because there is a difference between a clean, well regulated environment and a filthy, unregulated environment. The latter is far more likely to spread diseases and germs. China needs to fix its sanitation standards.


Problem is how much cleaniness is required?
Is your system better than what we have in Singapore?

I am so clean that I am afraid to eat outside home because I may get diarrhoea where others have no problem.
So always eating only home cooked may not exactly be the best.
Sometimes we have to venture out and get ourself some "herd immunity".

You can try scrubbing yourself clean, you will find there is no end to having your dead skin come off.
There are millions of benign viruses and bacteria living inside of us and on our skin.
Some bacteria like Lactobacillus are needed by our digestion system.
On further investigation, you will realized we need bacteria.

Welcome to the real world.
What cleaniness to achieve is up to the community, not dictated by outsiders.
See the Indians, they can even drink from the Ganges River, where foreigners will have diarrhoea just visiting the country.
And Cow Cola is a favorite drink.
We can laugh all we want, but do we have the right to tell them off in their face?
.


----------

